# Easy-T Printer R2880 Puddles ink on garment. Help!



## Severity (Mar 6, 2012)

About 3 weeks ago I got the r2880 because the 2000 went to hell so Andy at easy t replaced it under warranty, (thank you for that Andy) it took over a month to get the replacement and It was like pulling teeth getting answers. I believe Andy is a good man but way to busy and doesnt realize that people get pissed when they feel they aren't priority. A manual would help solve some of the too busy problems. Simple things like resetting the ink lights every time the new printer is turned on! Anyway the epson 2000 version lasted about 60 prints or so before the flashing double lights, and eventually locked up and would not work at all. Onto Easy T version 2. Prints looked really nice had minimal problems with the testing and dialing in phase with the exception of banding every third print or dropping ink and ruining an otherwise good print. May be a priming problem and not exactly an Easy T problem found the right distance for the tray height where it was not flooded and not starved, not an easy task. The picture below of the little girl with the worm shirt on was the last good print it did, ended the session great no problems did printhead clean per usual. made sure everything was ship shape. The next morning loaded up the first of the days orders cymk setting was med 3 and white underbase was light 5 If I remember right and superfine quality on cymk and fine on white a little slower but more quality. During the white underbase it shot out cymk and a pool of ink all over the shirt, I'm talking a copius amount. when it finished its thing. I put a new shirt in and sent it for its second pass and same thing. Then did a print purge, same thing. Did a printhead clean the carriage would go all the way over to waste pad but move back towards the capping station, kind of half over it and mist ink all over the printer base and drive bar. Cleaned this mess up and removed ink and replaced with cleaning cartridges, same thing but with hd cleaning fluid misted all over everything. Primed ink again and reinstalled into printer did only the magenta that you see in the picture. That is a tiff image of artwork, only did lines. The picture with the pattern was a test pattern for cymk med I do believe and the other line blobs on the same shirt are supposed to be detailed images. The shirts with the solid lines covering the whole square are printhead alignment utility I believe that one probably would have went till it ran out of ink after loading multiple shirts it kept prompting to send another through wasting all my ink , pist me off and i turned off machine canceled printjob then turned machine back on. All it does now is if you send a file through it to print, It will just print the lines like you see but no image. And of course the double flashing lights. I hope somebody can help as can not get timely tech support from Easy T. 

I do not want to be another person that slams Andy on here. I really do believe he means well, He has honor and does get back with you, but on his own time . Every time I tried that with a customer I no longer had them as a customer.


----------



## Severity (Mar 6, 2012)

Adding attachments, seems as though they did not go through with the first post.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

What does a nozzle test look like?


----------



## Severity (Mar 6, 2012)

When it did a nozzle check it just did a small patch in the upper top right hand corner when facing machine. It was all blue lines.


----------



## Severity (Mar 6, 2012)

It no longer prints, it tries to do a normal head cleaning and locks up and flashes double orange lights.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Open up the Epson utility and check the status of the 2880 printer. It may tell you what's happening.


----------



## Severity (Mar 6, 2012)

All it says it the printer is ready.....and then there is an error next to the cued up print job.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

When it's flashing the double lights, does an error come up in the Epson status monitor?


----------



## Severity (Mar 6, 2012)

Not in Epson Printer Status window, but in EKPrint Rip for r2880 window. I am sorry but is that what you mean? If so it just says "Error -Restarting"


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

The idea is to find out what the double flashing lights are. I'm not sure of the R2880, but if you have a Service Utility for the Epson R2880, it would indicate what the error is.


----------



## Severity (Mar 6, 2012)

There are no drivers on here for the Epson, this machine was modified by easy-t and has the EKprint Studio drivers on it. No where on my pc is there an Epson Printer installed. It just says Ekprint Rip for R2880.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Severity said:


> There are no drivers on here for the Epson, this machine was modified by easy-t and has the EKprint Studio drivers on it. No where on my pc is there an Epson Printer installed. It just says Ekprint Rip for R2880.


Install the 2880 epson driver (download from epson) the status monitor on the epson driver will give you some idea unless its general error.. 

sounds like a printhead issue as far/mainboard short/ffc cable issue.. was there any ink spilled in the carriage that may have got onto the ffc cable connections at the head? this will cause a short and all shorts of bad can happen..


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Gotcha. At this point, I'm at a loss. There needs to be a way to check for the error, I'd just contact Andy, I'm sure he'd be able to diagnose it. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## Severity (Mar 6, 2012)

german13 said:


> Install the 2880 epson driver (download from epson) the status monitor on the epson driver will give you some idea unless its general error..
> 
> sounds like a printhead issue as far/mainboard short/ffc cable issue.. was there any ink spilled in the carriage that may have got onto the ffc cable connections at the head? this will cause a short and all shorts of bad can happen..


This is possible, A good place to start. Thank you for your help I'll post what I find so that others with this issue have something to go on.


----------



## Severity (Mar 6, 2012)

JeridHill said:


> Gotcha. At this point, I'm at a loss. There needs to be a way to check for the error, I'd just contact Andy, I'm sure he'd be able to diagnose it. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


Thank you for your help Andy is always my first choice but Time is always an issue there. Think he's spread a bit thin.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

german13 said:


> Install the 2880 epson driver (download from epson) the status monitor on the epson driver will give you some idea unless its general error..


Oh, you went for the common sense approach.


----------



## Severity (Mar 6, 2012)

german13 said:


> Install the 2880 epson driver (download from epson) the status monitor on the epson driver will give you some idea unless its general error..
> 
> sounds like a printhead issue as far/mainboard short/ffc cable issue.. was there any ink spilled in the carriage that may have got onto the ffc cable connections at the head? this will cause a short and all shorts of bad can happen..


There was some ink on the ribbon cables when i unclipped the piece of plastic that holds them in place. It is conceivable that ink could have traveled down them, I do not know how to get the circuit board in the rear of the carriage out without damaging it to get to screws to remove print head to see exactly what is going on, the cartridges for this no matter how firmly set don't seem to seal and ink pools on carriage floor. The board has movement and seems like it should be removable but I am afraid to force it. The epson driver could not be installed, some kind of block or something probably because I did not uninstall the ek rip.
But this does have the look of the problem.


----------



## Severity (Mar 6, 2012)

JeridHill said:


> Oh, you went for the common sense approach.


So many things are modified and removed and not connected on these do it yourself printers that I strongly doubt it would help, I do not know about flashing and that part of things It would not accept the download from Epson. common sense is being cautious, and thinking about what other damage could be done along the way. If I could get the Epson download installed it would probably shoot me a WTF code.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

When and if u get the problem resolved, remove the Epson drivers. EK does not like them installed. So get it going with the Epson drivers first, nozzle check and so on.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

With the ink on ribbon cables and pooling on floor of printhead u r looking at. Bad cables at least. Possible mother board and printhead damage. You need to make a tool to remove the CISC board then u can remove the printhead. The rest I don't know how Andy setup. U need to see if u can find a R2880 or R2000 service manual on line. Even a 1900 might work. For now UNPLUG it until u can replace at least the ribbon cables. Solve the leaking cart issue.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

As said above i strongly suggest sourcing the epson service manual!! this will give you instructions on removing the printhead and making the paper clip tool to remove the cisc board.. this is something that needs to be learned anywho for future printhead replacement etc..

Its always a good idea to replace the cables/mother board/printhead at the same time as its hard to pin point the exact issue and if you put a new head in and there is a short/bad board or cable you can end up frying the head again.. compass micro always suggest this approach aswell... 

try and source a refurb 2880 from epson online this is the cheapest route to get all the parts needed with a preloaded mother board.. all the manual platen diy style printers work exactly like the stock printer, if you look at it from the standpoint that the conversion just accomodates a platen system and new base!! the printer itself contains the exact same parts that are just relocated, all stock parts are interchangeable with exception to the new base and platen on the converted printer.. once you understand how they work you will prolly make your own..its that simple using a stock printer., As seen in my signature vid and youtube channel..
all this said, make sure warranty will not cover it first!!


----------



## jmccall (May 18, 2012)

I would certainly hope that this new one would be under warranty also! So frustrating getting a new machine and having all these problems.

I also have an easy t printer and was having issues with it. Andy sent a truck for it and I have been without it for a while. Sent Andy e-mails and have not had any response. Glad that I am not the only one waiting! Mine has been down more than it has been running. Tough making payments on it when it is not making you money.

I hope that Andy will be able to resolve the issues that easy t owners are having.


----------



## Severity (Mar 6, 2012)

german13 said:


> As said above i strongly suggest sourcing the epson service manual!! this will give you instructions on removing the printhead and making the paper clip tool to remove the cisc board.. this is something that needs to be learned anywho for future printhead replacement etc..
> 
> Its always a good idea to replace the cables/mother board/printhead at the same time as its hard to pin point the exact issue and if you put a new head in and there is a short/bad board or cable you can end up frying the head again.. compass micro always suggest this approach aswell...
> 
> ...


Thank You very much again, Have been trying to find a service manual online but coming up empty, can find pdf's on it for codes which the double flash orange says "carriage obstruction" which is not the case. As for the how to on the printhead removal. nothing, I'm guessing epson would probably want there service dept. to do that $. So this info they probably don't have available for the public. Or at least that I've been able to find anywhere. As for the warranty, I bought the original that was replaced with this one has been less than a month, unsure of his policy. The cartridges I assume are aftermarket because they leak even when seated which is beyond a doubt how this happened. Just spoke with Fred at American Screen for anyone reading this post there are 2 clips that need to be depressed on the back right and left side of carriage, first remove ribbon cable from main board, depress and pull up at same time, do the other and pull out even. Then the two scres that are obscured are visible and removable.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

James,

I just emailed you the epson manual and the page numbers you need to look at. If it's not clear what the issue is after you look at the ribbon cables I can log into your computer and run a program that will give me the error name. 

Judi - I sent you an email about your machine.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Epson won't touch it. They don't like the DTG market place. They don't make money on printers they make money on ink!!!! You think DTG ink is expensive. Standard Epson ink comes out to around $1000 - 1500 per liter. 
Forget about Epson when looking for service manuals. Try 2manuals.com. 
Good luck.


----------



## signsonadime (Jul 11, 2012)

Your ink bags are too high would be my guess. As it happened with mine. The shirt has to flat not a tiny piece sticking up or out or it will get ink on it ... Sorry I should have read further.. I have no clue why the head is jammed and the lights flash. Richard at cobraink has excellent experience with Epsom printers. He has helped me even when I didn't buy a printer from him although I had such amazing help from him I did buy my sub printer there. It still works flawlessly!


----------



## pitch777 (Aug 13, 2012)

Issue: Printer stops operating normally and the button panel has dual orange lights flashing at the same time.

Fix: This can be numerous issues. It basically means fatal error. Call tech support and also check the following:

Clean encoder strip
Make sure there is no binding or anything catching on the printhead carriage
Make sure no extremely bright lights are shining onto the printer blinding the sensors
Make sure bare metal platen isn't partially under the printhead


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Severity said:


> Thank You very much again, Have been trying to find a service manual online but coming up empty, can find pdf's on it for codes which the double flash orange says "carriage obstruction" which is not the case. As for the how to on the printhead removal. nothing, I'm guessing epson would probably want there service dept. to do that $. So this info they probably don't have available for the public. Or at least that I've been able to find anywhere. As for the warranty, I bought the original that was replaced with this one has been less than a month, unsure of his policy. The cartridges I assume are aftermarket because they leak even when seated which is beyond a doubt how this happened. Just spoke with Fred at American Screen for anyone reading this post there are 2 clips that need to be depressed on the back right and left side of carriage, first remove ribbon cable from main board, depress and pull up at same time, do the other and pull out even. Then the two scres that are obscured are visible and removable.


Spiderx1 listed a good link to source the "service manual" or you can ask if anyone has a copy on the diy side to share!! 

another good tool to have is the epson adjustment program for your model printer (same senario on sourcing it) this will tell you in more detail error issues and allow you to transfer data to new boards along with numerous other features, its a must have IMHO... this is the epson diagnostic tool for servicing the printer, basically what the printer mechanic uses!! Its almost easiest to to by a refurb 2880 and swapout parts..

you might want to consider going back to the r2000, there is a new ink chip that resets all to full that will be out shortly and i have seen it firsthand, its a great chip and will make the r2000 a great dtg printer unlike the previous reset chips for the r2000 and r1900 which were/are huge ink wasters only resetting single carts at a time (tons of resets when used as a dtg).. the r2880 is slower than the r2000 aswell.. not by leaps and bounds but slower..


----------



## Severity (Mar 6, 2012)

pitch777 said:


> Issue: Printer stops operating normally and the button panel has dual orange lights flashing at the same time.
> 
> Fix: This can be numerous issues. It basically means fatal error. Call tech support and also check the following:
> 
> ...


It can also mean that ink has seeped alongside flat conecters and traveled into the printhead connection and shorted out. Thanks for your post.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Severity said:


> It can also mean that ink has seeped alongside flat conecters and traveled into the printhead connection and shorted out. Thanks for your post.


When you replace the head its a good idea to seal the area where the flatcables plug to the head to prevent this from happening due to leaks/ink/cleaning etc... I use automotive permatex gasket sealer orange type, let cure before firing up!! works great and prevents these type of shorts some other dtgs do this aswell, a well done tape job works also!! you would be surprized although these seem very small precautions they save tremendous frustration, i learned the hardway also!!

I know the mod1 uses some type of sealing method shown here not sure what although.. They do a nice job on there printer its obvious they know all the right precautions!! a company could easily make more service part sales by foregoing these simple precautions and they choose to give the customer the best they can!! says alot about looking out for the customer instead of the residual sales, something most customers dont know or see but its done for enduser benefit anyway..
Mod Series Printhead


----------



## jmccall (May 18, 2012)

The dual orange flashing lights is ONE of the issues that mine was having before it got sent back to get fixed. I just hope when I get it back that it will finally work and I can start printing shirts!!!


----------



## Severity (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you so much you are always very helpful. I will do exactly that, do not want this to ever happen again.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Severity said:


> Thank you so much you are always very helpful. I will do exactly that, do not want this to ever happen again.


Thanks..

It took alot of trial and error/ r&d to produce a reliable converted dtg..theres alot more than meets the eye to these machines!! It really does pay to be able to diagnose and be the in house mechanic for the printer.. as you have seen they can be real money pits!! alot of folks get frustrated fast when purchase price and breakdowns outweigh margins or roi, down time and printheads kill profits fast at 300/500 and if your printing white you will buy a few... you either love them or hate them in most cases depending on the printer reliability I can honestly say i have made much much better margins on 1 to 2 color screen print jobs and 1 color heat pressed vinyl.. alot- due to not enough volume to run the dtg with white ink constanly and constant maintenance requirements of a dtg... some people do really well with dtg, however i have not had this good fortune in our market and have found the other methods to be much more part time printer friendly... Dont get me wrong i love dtg technology and making these printers- they just have yet to prove the same margins over the other mentioned methods in our experience.. I really think dtgs are more fit for 1 off type novelty shirts!! however there are alot of very successful dtg printers doing exactly that and there certainly a good additional revenue opportunity for garment decorators.. In our case we get more of the 25-100 piece service industry type shirts @ 1 and 2 color stuff and its near impossible to compete with screen printing pricing unless you use the same method... alot of times we have used vinyl for the screen template (no coating/burning screens) pretty quick and simple for one color text and logo without fades and screen print durabily/washability is unmatched IMHO unless your talking sublimation on 100% poly... I guess what im saying is its good to be diverse i would find it a tall task to make a sustainable "family" income with dtg alone being a start up or 1-2 year realitively new printer venture..

I,m also seriously considering the roland versastudio.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=66zJI8XMcoA looks like it would add alot of possibilitys to a print shop at a reasonable cost... still need to see samples/washability on this concept however...


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Jeff. So True. However CMYK only or better yet Dual CMYK smokes. It is limited to white or light colored shirts but the profit margins are awesome. No screen printer can compete with a full color DTG print CMYK only. Easy fast and $$$$. very little maintenance. Lot less clogged heads. If you want to go back to white ink you can do that later. So don't give up on everything.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

spiderx1 said:


> Thanks Jeff. So True. However CMYK only or better yet Dual CMYK smokes. It is limited to white or light colored shirts but the profit margins are awesome. No screen printer can compete with a full color DTG print CMYK only. Easy fast and $$$$. very little maintenance. Lot less clogged heads. If you want to go back to white ink you can do that later. So don't give up on everything.


Absolutely true!! albeit a very small market % regarding this type of demand.imho (full color digital on white 1-offs) although a perfect fit, its a lot of shirts to get a good roi and the maint requirements.. how many do you have to print to pay your investment off whilst making a sustainable income? I dont see it worth the effort esspecially without a walk in storefront, everyone and there brother do the online route and then you compete with the likes of cafe press,zazzle and the gang... If it were that easy everyone would be doing it as is the case and lots of competition there... screening is messy and requires space its not a push a button process therefore profittable..imho "My dtg analogy goes a bit like the gold rush back in the day "the suppliers of the movement made the real money off the prospecters driven by hope,hype, and promises of fast riches, a few struck gold and most went home with less than they came with" It takes more than the machine to make it!! I often wondered why t-jet didnt reinvent themselves/start over as a silent-invisible owner, I think coming from a screen print background they questioned the life span of dtg based on epson based dtg's..jmho!!


Im speaking from what our customers and our experience has shown in our market place!! As i mentioned we do alot of service industry stuff.. landscapers,hvac companies,auto mechanics and the like, generally 25 piece plus.. printing only white shirts (cmyk) would limit us severely!! these type of shirts are generally one color and most absolutely refuse dtg as they want the durability/washability screen printed shirts offer (not to mention your not just limited to printing on 100% cotton or shirts only).. there is alot of repeat business due to the nature of the customers business the shirts get tainted with debris etc, and all want there image kept in tip top shape.... most of these folks have used dtg @ one time and were not pleased with the durability/wash life in comparrison.. reality has shown us that its very rare for us to get over 3 colors and if you look around how many people do you really see wearing the elaborate multiple color digital print? including retail at your local high end brand stores? very rare IMHO.. Maybe other markets are different, however we are bound to compete against screen print pricing/durability and the lower color count where we are at and have no choice but offer the same.. our customer base is well educated on the processs.. I think alot of this stems from getting improperly cured dtg stuff but its just the reality we face.. I do love dtg all around its just been our lowest producer of profit and we have no limit on how many machines we could run kinda dissappointing in that sense but screen printing the low color count stuff is not hard and really actually fun..you just need the space.. I think doing white shirts only digital prints would dictate a novelty type market or tourist/fair/craft show type setting or even a store front walk in near local schools would be good, again this is not what the market has shown were most of the demand is in our case service industry business... additionally when a screen print shirt goes out, im not sweating that it will hold up to customer expectations on wear! i know it will and sleep easy.. If i had it to do all over i would have started with other methods before dtg (screen print/plastisol transfers/vinyl cutter) all better roi methods imho...live n learn... Its hard to explain how fast screening low color counts are in the 25 plus piece order/ it lets the part time printer make "real" money..Imho.. folks will have to weed thru the propaganda and try for themselves to see.. I always reccomend outsourcing dtg until you can sustain an income otherwise its likely you will have a 4-20,000k paper weight your trying to sell, just check ebay/digismith/forum classifieds to confirm..lol .. I'm just being totally straight forward on my experience in the last 2 years being totally new to shirt printing.. I would say without a doubt the manual press/accurip/ has been the best investment along with a cheap vinyl cutter as far as roi profit producers, i dont make any secret that i prefer screen printed items for my own stuff aswell which is how 90% of most retail shirts are done.. It all comes down to your business model/budget and space availability.. All that said there are many that do unbelieable business with dtg, but one needs to consider the hype,hope,excitement vs actuall profittable results and be sure it fits your senario before investing as its merely a tool sales are what count!! you can have the best tools in the world if there not being used = worthless, i have multiple dtgs that sit 95% of the time and are quickly becoming toys for my kids I recently had listed 2 of my personal dtg's on craigslist and have found it hard to give them away in my area, but i dont b.s anyone either that inquires... everyone wants to print white and those that have seen the process in person on the dtg and do the math and understand the maintenace requirements pass.. Like i said i dont b.s anyone as i want them to fully understand the process requirements, as i dont want to deal with the rath of dissatisfied users.. I find great piece of mind using these other methods as the equiptment is cheap with no worries of clogged epson printheads and downtime whilst achieving superior results much faster on 25 plus piece orders with cheaper consumables, but there is always that chance some one will want a multicolor digtal printed reunion shirt with the family tree and 1000 names- so we keep a dtg on hand... I still think dtg has aways to go before being a preferred method, namely cheaper consumables, better white ink technology, and easily sourced epson parts like printheads which you have to jump thru hoops to get or pay 3 times there original value because epson doesnt like the dtg/ and others using there heads in dtg fashion without making money on there own consumables (rightly so Imho) so it puts dtg based on epsons with an unknown future with parts availability and model changes.. highly volatile based off epson technolgy that doesnt approve of repurposed use..JMHO I would be afraid to establish any business under these circumstances without accepting the fact it could end tomorrow!!


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll double down on the idea of Dual CMYK for profitability.

Our Easy T is just 1 week away from paying itself off (around the 3 month mark since we bought it) and my Jobs P&L spreadsheet shows that we make a killing on CMYK, and we barely break even on white underbase.

I have a pretty good relationship with all our DTG competitors in Chicago, and as far as I can see, no one wants to deal with white ink -- even the guys that can afford the $70,000 Epson printers.

When our white ink shirts print good, they print GREAT. When they print bad, they print terrible. It's too hit or miss dark arts magick for me.

We're pulling our white ink this week and switching over to dual CMYK next week. I may consider a second Easy T still for white ink at a later date, but when customers come in for DTG prints, I always show them the price versus quality of sticking with CMYK instead of CMYKWWWW.

The price point can't be beat, either. I just finished a 50 shirt job (CMYK) in just over 90 minutes (2 heat presses, 1 Easy T) and the job profited out at just over $180 -- and that's after paying for ink, utilities and labor. The guy originally wanted to do a white underbase on dark shirts, and we would have made less profit with more loss, more labor, way more ink.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

treefox2118 said:


> I'll double down on the idea of Dual CMYK for profitability.
> 
> Our Easy T is just 1 week away from paying itself off (around the 3 month mark since we bought it) and my Jobs P&L spreadsheet shows that we make a killing on CMYK, and we barely break even on white underbase.
> 
> ...


What dtg printer is 70,000 based on an epson printer? never seen one of these!! you must be referring to non-epson based dtg @ this cost like the small kornit/breeze etc?? I dont even think the brother 782 topped out in this range... I agree i hardly see anyone in our area using dtg with white ink, we are neighbors to a very very large shop that has a wide variety of print options large presses for brochure print/screen print and dtg, embrod/vinyl/etc/etc... Customize Shirts Online Shirt Design Bulk T Shirts for Printing they have a few kornits and a couple other units and they say there majority is screened on auto presses..


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I meant Brother, and I meant $70,000 rigs, ha. $55k for the printer, plus a heat press, plus the conveyor dryer, plus a RIP station. $70k easily.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Yep. That's my feeling on it.

We have a full screen printing studio on our first floor. When people want dark garments, I tell them we can do it screen printed and give them a sell sheet with examples, pricing and turn-around times.

MOST people end up going with a light garment DTG due to wanting more colors, no set-up fees and a day or two faster turn-around. It's fine with me, even our basic $6 DTG print is still a profit-maker.

I'm going to be doing my CMYKx2 conversion next week and am excited to not have to look at white ink for the next 3 moths.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

All the dtg guys are waiting for the miracle white ink technology Current white set up is to costly with high labor and maint costs, just cant make money on it worth or equal to the effort.IMHO I would much rather screen vs white ink dtg printing.. not enough volume with cmyk dtg (to limited) so you need other decoration methods for additional revenue... then there is the durability comparrison... dtg is however a great added service but there are much more profittable methods of decoration with less hassle in regards to the white ink portion.. I'm a bit concerned with how long it will take to develope a better white dtg solution, the sign guys have been in search for this solution far longer than dtg folks..


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

treefox2118 said:


> I meant Brother, and I meant $70,000 rigs, ha. $55k for the printer, plus a heat press, plus the conveyor dryer, plus a RIP station. $70k easily.


the new brother 381 is $25K


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

sodrisc said:


> the new brother 381 is $25K


Steve,

did you get your brother yet? how do you like it? 

I was watching the 1 pass print white/color on the brother and it looks pretty good!! In regards to the non epson dtg anajet, etc brother seems to have very little complaints!!


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

german13 said:


> Steve,
> 
> did you get your brother yet? how do you like it?
> 
> I was watching the 1 pass print white/color on the brother and it looks pretty good!! In regards to the non epson dtg anajet, etc brother seems to have very little complaints!!


inevitably its been delayed  the actual machine is in the UK the printheads are not, they are being couriered over from Japan, next week i should be up and running. Im only getting the 341, cmyk only for now, i dont have the room to pretreat for white ink. I wanted a hassle free none epson printer this time, hopefully it will live upto its reputation. I must salute my diy 1160 though, i have been in business for 4 years with it now and its paid for its replacement, but parts are scarce now and its a real pain keeping it going these days, it can no longer keep up with demand.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I observed the 381 print at ISS show, cool but it is not particularly faster by doing that. On small prints there is a time delay, the ink needs a certain drying time. Print was good but a bit muddy. It may actually be faster and better print if you use the traditional 2 pass method, it will depend on print size. I was told this was still an option. Let us know. Cool machine, like the white ink purge. Well built as always with Brother. I think they need to tweak the RIP some more.


----------

